# Mix and matching guitars speakers?



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Have any of you have experience in mixing up and trying out different speakers combinations?

my friend claims it’s a big no ! And sounded like it was taboo , yet you hear people talking about experimenting with different speakers combinations.

so to get back on track I emailed Celestion speakers last night about a recommendation for speakers and they suggested mixing one of my vintage 30s with a A-type speaker or if I was really interested in giving the amp life to forget the type A and go with the alnico cream speaker paired with the vintage 30.

this intriguing me be I am a fan of the blue and green line ups that they offer.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Sure, why not? As long as the impedance matches up with your amp requirements, go for it.

I started a speaker rolling thread not long ago. There are some great responses there.









Speaker rolling thread


Have you changed or experimented with new guitar or bass speakers? Do you have a favourite that you keep coming back to? Tell us about what you've discovered and what you like or dislike about your choices.




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Grab n Go said:


> Sure, why not? As long as the impedance matches up with your amp requirements, go for it.
> 
> I started a speaker rolling thread not long ago. There are some great responses there.
> 
> ...


Oh cool I’ll check it out


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

People have been doing it for decades. The speaker and number of them matters way more than people think.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Mixing speakers works great, your friend is dead wrong.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

There's no reason mixing and matching speakers should be a problem at all.

It's just important to note that if you expect that sound to make it to an audience either as a part of a recording or in a live performance, you'll need to mic both (all) different speakers.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

No problems whatsoever mixing speakers, as long as you have correct phasing and impedance. When I was running a Vibrolux Reverb, the 'perfect pair' was a Weber 10F150T & a 10A125 -- tone of the gods (IMHO of course)!!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

DavidP said:


> No problems whatsoever mixing speakers, as long as you have correct phasing and impedance. When I was running a Vibrolux Reverb, the 'perfect pair' was a Weber 10F150T & a 10A125 -- tone of the gods (IMHO of course)!!


Correct phasing? The impedance that’s your ohms right?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> Correct phasing? The impedance that’s your ohms right?


Impedance is measured in Ohms, yes. The phase has to do with how you wire the speakers- two speakers that are in phase move forward and backwards together at the same time. If they are out of phase, one is moving in while the other is moving out and they kind of cancel each other out to a degree providing a very thin tone.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

...what @gtrguy said! 
Only thing to add is that out of phase can also be an issue with separate amplifiers if played together.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

silvertonebetty said:


> Correct phasing? The impedance that’s your ohms right?


I have two 1x12's. I once mixed up the + and - terminals on one of the speakers. Standing between them, it was obvious that something was wrong. It sounded weak and completely different from either speaker on its own.

Once I wired it up correctly, everything was fine.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

DavidP said:


> ...what @gtrguy said!
> Only thing to add is that out of phase can also be an issue with separate amplifiers if played together.


Good point! Luckily pretty easy to solve.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

my 2x12 has two differnt speakers although from the same company. Just make sure the db ratings are close. If they are too far apart you'll only hear one speaker.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

To check for phasing. Put a 9V battery across the terminals of both speakers once they're hooked up for just a moment. If both cones go in the same direction, you're good...if not, one has to have the connections reversed


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> To check for phasing. Put a 9V battery across the terminals of both speakers once they're hooked up for just a moment. If both cones go in the same direction, you're good...if not, one has to have the connections reversed


Yep, that's my _modus operandi_.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I'm a big fan of mixing speakers, just like using unmatched tubes - but I find it's a crapshoot because matching specs don't tell much of the story.

DB efficiency (which affects volume of each speaker relative to its neighbor), cone design & construction as well as speaker placement in the cab (top or bottom. etc.) make noticeable differences in tone when experimenting w/ mixing speaker brands/models. As well, you might find that the tone varies (better or worse) between the different brands as the volume changes and your ears pick up more (or less) detail. Some speakers also respond differently to equalization as those brands w/ weakness or strength in their bandwidth will reveal themselves.

Trying it out is your best friend.


----------

